# Продукты компании Trend Micro Incorporated: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## Amator

*Удаление Trend Micro Internet Security*

Хочу удалить этот антивирус. Установлен на вин7 хоум премиум производителем. Пытался удалить через установку и удаление программ - застрял на удалении драйверов и служб и вернулся назад откатом. Утилита отсюда http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=58 не помогла. Антивирус и не работает, и не удаляется. Как его можно удалить полностью? Мне на ум только повторная установка дистрибутива с ихнего сайта и удаление через установку и удаление приходит? Буду благодарен за помощь.


----------



## nigthawk

*Amator*
Конкретно,по Trend Micro Internet Security сказать не могу,не знаком.
Дам некоторые *общие* понятия, возможно помогут в решении проблемки.
Но,как мне кажется, Вы это и сами знаете...но на всяк случай. 
-Некоторые АВП имеют модуль самозащиты,и перед удалением его надо отключить.
-Перед удалением необходимо остановить работу АВП,его экранов и служб,в соответствующих местах.
-Удалять из "безопасного режима" работы ПК.
Ну и не забываем об особенностях ОС,администраторских правах.


----------



## Amator

Он выключен полностью, при запуске системы не стартует, удаление запускаю через правый клик - запустить от имени админа, но не помогает( У кого еще какие идеи есть? Я думаю скачать свежий дистрибутив, поставить, а затем удалить.


----------



## sanek_freeman

*Amator*, попробуйте воспользоваться программой *Your Uninstaller!*.


----------



## Amator

А она на вин7 работает без глюков?


----------



## sanek_freeman

Amator написал(а):


> А она на вин7 работает без глюков?


Да, у меня стоит *Your Uninstaller! 2008 Christmas Edition* на Windows 7.


----------



## Amator

Он не обнаружил этот антивирь( В окошке анинстала

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 6 секунд_
Через повторную установку и удаление не вышло - сказал что вначале нужно предыдущую версию удалить.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 18 секунд_
Ура! Кажись вышло через аниинсталер удалить эту софтину.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Severnyj*, Очень заинтересовал продукт Browser Guard от Trend Micro. Не могли бы вы помочь в чисто техническом вопросе:
1.Не будет ли он конфликтовать с уже установленным Dr.Web 8 IS;
2.Можно ли интегрировать его для работы с браузером Google Crome и как это правильно сделать;
3.Если всё вышесказанное осуществимо,то можно ли отказаться от брандмауэра Dr.Web (да и Windows заодно), не повредит ли это уровню безопасности при пользовании интернетом ?!
Заранее благодарю !!!


----------



## Severnyj

1 Не должен
2 Не знаю
3 Не стоит, так как это другая категория продуктов


----------

